# Sul da Bahia 01: Canavieiras, Santa Cruz Cabrália, Prado, Alcobaça e Caravelas - patrimônio histórico pouco mostrado



## Ice Climber

Déa_ said:


> Ah, a Bahia...:lovethem:
> 
> Uma viagem e tanto, hein, migo? Regada a muito café, né? :lol:
> 
> Amei as fotos, como sempre. Teve alguma cidade preferida?
> 
> Aguardando os outros threads ansiosamente...
> 
> bjks e :hug:


Obrigado Déa!!! Teve sim, foi Prado. Peguei até telefone de uns caras que vendem terrenos lá. :shifty:



Rodriogs said:


> Essa região é muito linda mesmo! Tem algum nome específico pra ela ou chamam apenas de ''Sul da Bahia''?


Há uma roteirização, que foi proposta pelo MinTur para os Estados. Cada um criou instâncias de governança que são roteiros integrados. 

De Salvador para o Sul tem a Costa do Dendê (pega região abaixo de Itaparica); Costa do Cacau (região de Ilhéus); Costa do Descobrimento (região de Porto Seguro) e Costa das Baleias (região de Caravelas).


----------



## Will_NE

Excelentes fotos de uma das mais lindas regiões da Bahia e do Brasil, com uma combinação maravilhosa de belas praias com um patrimônio histórico ainda pouco conhecido e subestimadíssimo.


----------



## renattt_o

Caramba. Lindas demais.


----------



## del Marques

O Brasil nasceu na Bahia, sendo assim, somos todos baianos.


----------



## Rio atrato

Que thread espetacular, muito surpreso positivamente com a quantidade e qualidade do patrimônio histórico.

A Bahia é um país em si mesma, quanta diversidade urbana, tem litoral, tem chapada, tem recôncavo, tem sertão, tem agreste, etc.

Suas fotos estão fantásticas!


----------



## Enzo

Gostei das cidadezinhas! Muitos prédios antigos, parece ser cidades pacatas com historia, muitos restaurantes, no litoral... Perfeito para um road trip sem pressa com paradas longas em cada uma... As cores fortes de Canavieiras me chamaram a atenção positivamente, deu um brilho, um tchã. Nas fotos ficaram bem legais, mas como é ao vivo, nao são "cansativas" nao?

Parabéns por esse belíssimo thread com a altíssima qualidade de sempre!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

Cidades pouco conhecidas e simpáticas.


----------



## Geoce

Essa parte do Sul da BA é, ao menos pra mim, uma das mais charmosas do estado. Muito bucólica. É interessante pegar o carro e rodar por aí.

Obrigado por compartilhar, Ice.


----------



## Bye bye world

Que maravilha de thread, obrigado por compartilhar as fotos!

Conheço todas essas cidadezinhas, menos Canavieiras, de fato elas têm uma atmosfera que quase entorpece de tão relaxante :lol:

Das quatro, a que mais eu curto e a que mais frequentei é Alcobaça, por incrível que pareça. Por ter a orla mais gostosa e estruturada em sua praia central, e pelo fato de quase todas as casas não terem muros. Está um tanto decadente, realmente, mas ainda assim atrai muitos turistas entre o réveillon e o carnaval, e nos feriados e fins de semana um contingente considerável de teixeirenses também. Tem um mercado grandinho e organizado (para os padrões da região), alguns hotéis, pousadas e restaurantes simples, mas bons, além de praias muito boas.

A propósito, você chegou a ir na praia da Barra (próxima ao Itanhém)?


----------



## lusorod

já fui em algumas dessas cidades. A Mais parada é Cabrália, às vezes passei por lá e parece até que a cidade é fantasma. Prado e Porto Seguro eu adoro. Não conheço canavieiras.....fiquei chocado!


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado a todos.

@Provinciano

Fui sim. Mas rapidamente, mais pra conhecer. To com interesse de investir nessa regiao.

@Lusorod
Fui pra Cabrália ver o nascer do sol.Entao tava fantasma² ahahha


----------



## Hello_World

Que profusão de cores, a cara da Bahia :heart:


----------



## Bye bye world

Ice Climber said:


> Fui sim. Mas rapidamente, mais pra conhecer. To com interesse de investir nessa regiao.


Que bacana, cara! Então, te recomendo considerar Alcobaça. Além da facilidade de ser bem mais próxima a Teixeira, tem a melhor orla e ótimas opções de terreno pé na areia, bem mais em conta que em Prado - na própria praia da Barra inclusive. :cheers:


----------



## Cerrado

Conheço todas, são cidades pacatas e encantadoras, vivem o verdadeiro climas tranquilo do interior, além de ostentarem um belo patrimônio histórico, com casarios bonitos, coloridos e bem preservados, na sua maioria. 
Parabéns pelo belíssimo thread!


----------



## Driano MG

Gostei mto do que vi, no geral tudo mto bem cuidado nos centros históricos, aparentam ser cidade mto tranquilas mesmo sendo turísticas (devem ser mto movimentadas na alta temporada). Legal tb conhecer um pouco da nossa história, mesmo que mta coisa que a gente aprende nos livros não é exatamente o que aconteceu.

Belo thread!


----------



## viníciusMS

Fantástico thread, Ice Climber!

Irei passar 10 dias em Porto Seguro em Julho (fechei primeiro o voo e depois fechei as hospedagens) e acabei espalhando os dias entre Santa Cruz Cabrália, Porto Seguro, Trancoso e Arraial D'Ajuda já que não aguento ficar mais de 3 dias no mesmo lugar. Confesso que olhando seu thread deu vontade de conhecer Prado e Canavieiras também, sensacionais!


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado gente!!


----------



## Rekarte

Gostei muito de conhecer essas cidades através de suas fotos, Ice!
Fiquei surpreso com todas elas, me deu muita vontade conhecer essa região :yes:
O mais ao sul da Bahia que eu já fui é na região de Valença/Morro de São Paulo =/
E realmente parece ser uma boa ideia viver tranquilamente com uma pousada nessa região :cheers:

Não tirou fotos das "metrópoles" da região? Teixeira de Freitas, Eunápolis...


----------



## Ice Climber

Valeu Rekarte. 

Só as que postei no meu finado Instagram. hahaha


----------



## Ice Climber

Valeu Rekarte! Bati fotos nao!


----------

